# Codesys und Türkei, für Sie von Interesse?



## RobiHerb (18 September 2010)

Ist ggf. ein türkischer Kollege daran interessiert sich in die Gegend Izmir/Torbali zu verändern?

Entwicklung und Service für anspruchvolle Steuerungstechnik auf Codesys 2.x Basis im LKW (Automotive) Bereich. (In einem Fahrzeug sind in der Regel 6 SPS + 2 Visu Systeme verbaut)

Sprache ST, CAN und Hydraulik Kenntnisse sind ein plus, Umfeld 150 Mann Familien Betrieb, Gehalt eher auf Türkischem Niveau.

Vielleicht ein Traumjob für jemand, der in die Heimat schon vor der Rente zurück möchte.

Kontakt über PN, ich bin kein Headhunter, z.Z. mache ich den Job.


----------



## Markus (18 September 2010)

Wieso nur türkische Kollegen?
Izmir ist eine supergeniale Stadt, durfte da auch schon ein paar mal hin zum arbeiten... 

Also ich kann das jedem empfehlen der sicher verändern will, Izmir ist ne richtige Stadt "zum leben"... 

@hebert
wenn sich nichts ergibt, dann können wir die nächsten tage mal telefonieren, ich habe gute kontakte in izmir und spiele seit längerem mit dem gedanken dort was zu machen...


----------



## RobiHerb (19 September 2010)

*Sprache*



Markus schrieb:


> Wieso nur türkische Kollegen?
> Izmir ist eine supergeniale Stadt, durfte da auch schon ein paar mal hin zum arbeiten...



Das Problem ist die Sprache, keiner der Konstrukteure oder Elektriker dort spricht etwas anderes als Türkisch.  

Einzig ein paar Kaufleute sprechen Englisch aber die stehen nicht immer bei Fuss, um Dir die Probleme zu übersetzen.


----------



## candemirkorkmaz (6 Januar 2012)

meinen Sie ZB.bei volkan


----------



## RobiHerb (7 Januar 2012)

candemirkorkmaz schrieb:


> meinen Sie ZB.bei volkan



Sie haben eine PN.

RobiHerb


----------

